# SAO rp interest check



## Glasses man (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey all I was just wondering if anyone has been watching sword art online and if the idea for an rp based around it would be a good idea. for all those who do not know what sword art online is I shall give a very very brief description. 

Sword Art Online (SAO) was a MMORPG designed by some guy (cant remember his name) and used something called a nerve gear which intercepted transmissions from the brain and out it into movements of your character which in turn allowed you to actually play the game yourself. However the person who designed this made it so that there was no Log out button and the only way to get out would be to clear the game. Now you can not remove it yourself as the brains messages are turned into movements for your character. and anyone else s attempt to remove it in real life would activate a Microwave generator that would fry your brain and you could not pull out the plug as it had an onboard battery and if the battery was to stop being charged then the microwave generator would be activated again frying the brain. Now here comes the fun part if you were to die in the game the microwave generator would activate and kill you. so the only way to escape would be to complete the game. 

This seems like it should be a nice idea for an rp and if someone does do it I would most try to join the only problem is im not sure how many people would participate so this is just to see how many people would be interested so please post below and get this going if you want it to go ahead


----------

